# Too many babies!!!



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

I already have one tank full of electric blue fry and now 3 more are pregnant and I am about to take the babies out of one of the mothers mouth. I have one other tank besides the one that is being used for the fry already and its bigger so I'm going to put the fry I hvae at the moment in there. Is 10 days too much of a gap (in how much they would have grown) between the two batches of fry because otherwise I'm going to have to buy another tank??


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

are you trying to keep all of them?
i have this problem all the time, having too much fry, but i just use them as feeders.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea I would like to keep them all, but if I have to I might use them as feeders, but I dont think I'd be able to do it because it just doesnt feel right for me


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

dont worry about it. there are lots of people out there who feel the same way as you, but its natural. big fish eat little fish, thats just the way of the world. you should feel bad about feeding fish manufactured flakes and pellets. more then feeding them fry.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea I suppose, I dont think all three females will be successful, I know one is because I can see the babies in its mouth so I will strip tomorrow.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its a rule to keep like sizes together, not like ages. Watch them eat and if all get some food, it will be okay. Usually fry get along until one start to drive the others away and gobbles all the food. I think fry within 2 months will be ok together, but you should always watch them. Usually Malawians are pretty good together until they get over an inch.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help guys


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Striped her last night and there was another 20-30 baby fry 
When they become free swimming I will put them in with the others.


----------

